

AirBnB invents call center which isnt hell work - webdisrupt
http://www.wired.com/2014/12/airbnb-invents-call-center-isnt-hell-work

======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8766301](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8766301)

